# advice on new ski jacket



## MR. evil (Jan 9, 2009)

Somehow I managed to totally FUBAR the zipper on my ski jacket and I need to get a new one. I was at the ski shop the other night looking around and noticed that all the jackets / coats seem to be very light weight, almost like shells. I have always worn a fairly heavy jacket, but the clerk at the shop insisted that the new light weight jackets are very warm and that at most I may have to wear an additional layer compared with a heavier jacket. I guess I just wanted some feed back for you all to see if these new lighter weight jackets are warm and to see what you all prefer (heavy jacket vs light weight jacket).

Part of me also has a little problem with spending almost $300 on something that feels like a shell.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

i thought the same thing last year when i purchased my arc teryx.  but after a season and a half i'm pleased.  i usually where a long sleeve under amour under the jacket  on cold days i will add a second base layer.  works for me.  if its really cold i'll fall back on the old spider jacket with the zip in fleece and 2 layers.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 9, 2009)

this is one of the jackets I was intrested in, only in orange & grey

http://www.backcountry.com/store/MHW0967/Mountain-Hardwear-Kramer-Softshell-Jacket-Mens.html


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate bulk. I used to ski with a system jacket; I prefer my lighterweight softshells and windproof fleece. I wear 1-2 base layers underneath, that's it. The only advice I have: make sure you get pitzips. You can get softshells with pitzips but mine does not have them. I wish I had paid a little more for that. That said, my Conduit Mountain Hardware softshell is amazing! Who woulda thunk that you could get a jacket that's comfortable and lightweight but is so warm AND waterproof?! Amazing!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a TNF Windwall fleece that's good down to probably 10 degrees with a few base and midweight layers underneath and as long as it's dry. If it's really cold or wet, I'll wear my TNF shell with a heavy fleece zipped in.

I'm big on just wearing barely enough to keep warm. I've finally learned not to overdress when skiing. I'd rather be a little chilly on the first lift ride than to be sweating all day. Plus I like having less bulky gear on.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> this is one of the jackets I was intrested in, only in orange & grey
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/store/MHW0967/Mountain-Hardwear-Kramer-Softshell-Jacket-Mens.html



That has a 20K waterproof rating. That should keep you plenty dry and warm on all but the coldest days. As long as you can get a base and mid-weight layer under there if needed, you should be fine.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

if you want a deal on a barely used banana yellow columbia, i bet we could work something out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> if you want a deal on a barely used banana yellow columbia, i bet we could work something out.



does the price include fumigation and dry cleaning?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 9, 2009)

Tim, just make sure it has room for a lightweight base layer. Oh, and that it's fashion forward.


----------



## trtaylor (Jan 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> this is one of the jackets I was intrested in, only in orange & grey
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/store/MHW0967/Mountain-Hardwear-Kramer-Softshell-Jacket-Mens.html



That is a nice jacket. Does have a light fleece lining. 

I've found Mountain Hardwear's sizing to be inconsistent, though. Probably not a problem if you are in good shape (read don't have even a small beer gut). Best if you had the chance to try one on first before ordering, though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my fifth season on a Columbia I got for $120.  Never an issue with cold or getting wet.  A decent under armor layer and fleece and I'm good to go to pretty much ten below.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought a HardCorps jacket online when I was in college, around 8 years ago.  I had never heard of the company, and got a good deal.  I wasn't skiing at the time and just needed a good winter coat.  I never really got a chance to wear it much because it was too warm, and I always started sweating.

When I started skiing again last year, it turned out to be the perfect coat.  I wear a t-shirt and a fleece underneath, and I'm always comfortable.  It's got a cinch around the waist and wrists to prevent snow from getting in.  Plus, it's relatively lightweight considering the its capabilities.

I would recommend the company to anybody looking for ski gear.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2009)

I use the STH North Face Softshell with a winstopper vest and a couple of layers.  This is good for anything.  Go softshell!!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 9, 2009)

hey Pat, u still have that barely used Columbia? I might take it off ur hands- want to wear it on my hawt date with shamwow.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> hey Pat, u still have that barely used Columbia? I might take it off ur hands- want to wear it on my hawt date with shamwow.



yup, but be forewarned it smells like sweaty feet and egg farts.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to have a bulky LL Bean Goretex / Primaloft jacket and this year purchased a Marmot Storm King jacket.

http://marmot.com/fall_2007/mens/outerwear/snowsports/storm_king_jacket/

Dramtically lighter and more breathable than my prior jacket.  With a base layer / fleece vest underneath has been great for warmth and also kept me dry on a day with immature snow.

Can likely find it for less than $250


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> yup, but be forewarned it smells like sweaty feet and egg farts.



nice- wont even need to bust out the sex panther then!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> nice- wont even need to bust out the sex panther then!



it smells like a diaper filled with indian food!

it smells like bigfoot's d(*&!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with the salesman. If you don't want to spend $300 and have any TJ Maxx or Marshalls by you, check them out. Just got my wife a beautiful Killy for $149, list was $500. She's happy with it:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I agree with the salesman. If you don't want to spend $300 and have any TJ Maxx or Marshalls by you, check them out. Just got my wife a beautiful Killy for $149, list was $500. She's happy with it:




Is that picture on the drive to Hunter..nice deal on that jacket..I have the Oakley Ultimate Shell..which I like..lots of features like a zipoff hood and lots of pockets..vents..Ipod hole..way steezier than the heli-hansons I used to rock..

I sort of wish they had jacket demos..it's hard to tell the right jacket in the store..


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I agree with the salesman. If you don't want to spend $300 and have any TJ Maxx or Marshalls by you, check them out.



Good call, just got back from TJ Maxx. I scored a pretty sweet Spyder Team Venom jacket for $120. The original price was $300.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Good call, just got back from TJ Maxx. I scored a pretty sweet Spyder Team Venom jacket for $120. The original price was $300.



Cool.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is that picture on the drive to Hunter..nice deal on that jacket..I have the Oakley Ultimate Shell..which I like..lots of features like a zipoff hood and lots of pockets..vents..Ipod hole..way steezier than the heli-hansons I used to rock..
> 
> I sort of wish they had jacket demos..it's hard to tell the right jacket in the store..



Good eye, yes that's Kaaterskill Falls


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Good call, just got back from TJ Maxx. I scored a pretty sweet Spyder Team Venom jacket for $120. The original price was $300.



Good deal, Tim.  I'm not familiar with that particular jacket but lighter is definitely the way to go.  It gives you more flexibility to do layers based on the weather plus they're warmer by themselves than they used to be.

Which TJ's did you go to?  I gotta get my son a new jacket & they don't have much selection left at the West Springfield store (at least in his size).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Good call, just got back from TJ Maxx. I scored a pretty sweet Spyder Team Venom jacket for $120. The original price was $300.


 

Yeah-- TJ 's rocks !!

I  got a $500 Atomic shell for $199  for Xmas  gonna try it out tomorrow


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2009)

I was about to pipe in and suggest avoiding Spyder like the plauge but it looks like you already took the plunge. Hope you have better luck than I did... their Quality Control division has gone SERIOUSLY downhill.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I was about to pipe in and suggest avoiding Spyder like the plauge but it looks like you already took the plunge. Hope you have better luck than I did... their Quality Control division has gone SERIOUSLY downhill.



I've had a couple of Spyders and no problems, but then again that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 12, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Good deal, Tim.  I'm not familiar with that particular jacket but lighter is definitely the way to go.  It gives you more flexibility to do layers based on the weather plus they're warmer by themselves than they used to be.
> 
> Which TJ's did you go to?  I gotta get my son a new jacket & they don't have much selection left at the West Springfield store (at least in his size).



The one in Westfield @ the shops (across from the new Home Depot). We're about 5 minutes down the road.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 13, 2009)

*....*

..just a personal observation,
Windproof-ability is a given need, but the lined jackets I've tried on in the past just don't seem to possess the breatheability that I get from having the warm fleece nearer to the wicking skin-layer with a larger "breathing-cavity" of air between fleece and the shell.
As to any definitive answer....beats me...
$.01


STeveD


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been in shells for almost 20 years and don't own anything with insulation.  I vary the thickness of my polypro inner layer and polartec middle layer depending on the outside temperature.

My requirements for a shell:

A hood that fits over my helmet.  This is the ultimate thermal control.  On a cold lift ride, I pop up the hood.  It's also there for skiing in snow guns, powder, and sleet/freezing r@in/r@in.

Armpit zips.  Yet more thermal control.

A powder cuff at the waist and a system to keep the cuffs snug at your sleeves.

I have big brand loyalty to Gore Tex fabrics.  They are durable.  They are waterproof.  They breathe.


Edited:
Once you find what you want, eBay is your friend.  If you watch it for a few months, chances are that you will find exactly what you are looking for at a huge discount.  I bought a $500.00 Arc'Teryx softshell with this year's colors on eBay for $205.60 including shipping in December.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2009)

*..and in cold temps...*

During the months of colder temps a tighter/"Hard"-shell shell seems to stop the wind/outside-air much better for me than some softshells.  I picked up a Patagonia softshell on sale ~3-4 summers ago.  Seems to work well down to ~10F (that's with mid-fleece and a vest), but once in single digits and below...my Marmot hardshell is worth its weight in gold....in doing anything outside;-)
$.01


----------

